# What was the last thing you said to the last person you talked to?



## Adnan (Jul 7, 2008)

I said "Mum, where is the camera?"


----------



## Saith (Jul 7, 2008)

"Aw shit my balls!" I do not pay attention to railings...


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

"NO"

My mother was trying to get me to stay at a relatives house while she buggers off to a wedding this weekend. Not happening.


----------



## Erika (Jul 7, 2008)

"Have fun."

My brother was leaving for summer school. ^_^


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

"Yeah, go on then."

My dad wanted to change the Tv channel.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Tiggy said:


> "Why yes, I would love have carne empanizado. :D!"


How do you pronounce ":D"?


----------



## Erika (Jul 7, 2008)

He was making a face to his father, and even then, if he did actually say ":D!" to his dad, it would have been "COLON D!"


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 7, 2008)

"Get it Hobbes, get it!"

Me to my cat. He was chasing a bit of string. :3


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

"Where are you?!"

To my little sister who had gone in her room.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 7, 2008)

"LOOKIT, I AM DONE"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 7, 2008)

"The dog ate a napkin, almost ate the newspaper, moved the whole tablecloth, AND ate my food while I was walking Watson!"
When angry the dog(s) is/are just the dog(s). And yes, he really did that.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 7, 2008)

"Uh, there's about half a gallon [of milk] left." 

My mom called from the grocery store wondering if she should buy more. *shrug*


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 7, 2008)

"I know, and I won't stay up too late."

...I was probably lying D:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 7, 2008)

"Okay, I love you. Goodbye."

Talking to my mom on the phone earlier on. I was sleeping and her call woke me up, so I was trying to get her to hang up as quickly as possible so I could go back to sleep. She wouldn't stop talking, so I just kept saying that over and over. XD


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 7, 2008)

"Sis are you addicted to Grandma's popcorn? *she says yea* Good 'cause there is a lot to go through."

My grandma makes amazing popcorn what can I say? She got a two year old addicted to it.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

"I'll close it."

It started raining and my cousin asked if we had our bedroom windows open.


----------



## Lili (Jul 7, 2008)

"I love you too, Mom."


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 7, 2008)

"GO AWAY. SHOO. GET OUTTA HERE."  

My brother was bothering me again.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 7, 2008)

"I give up."

Mom kept on ignoring me when I tried to ask her something.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

"Yeah. And scary."

Stepsister and I were telling our cousin about Paranormal State. GOD that show is freaky. And cool.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 8, 2008)

"MMMMM....Ughhh" *nod* "Yeah sure.  Whatever." I agreed to take my shoes up stairs.  I'm SO tired right now.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

"I win. Again."

I keep beating my sister in rock, paper, scissors XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

"YEAH, I'M FINE DAD!" 

Yelled all the way across from my room to a room that's sort of far away to my dad, who asked me if I was still alive.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 8, 2008)

"Mmkay."

My dad was asking me to move so he could reach the door.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> "Get it Hobbes, get it!"
> 
> Me to my cat. He was chasing a bit of string. :3


Hobbes the Cat? =D

Probably "mrrrrrrugh", to my mum as she left for work and said "Bye", and I'd been up about three and a half seconds.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

"No thanks, I don't like scones."

To Dad, who was asking me if I wanted one.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

"Fine", in response to being offered a sausage slice.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 8, 2008)

"Ben, you're eight years old." Me to my little brother after he declared he had several children and wives.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 8, 2008)

"You realize you have not done anything but text people since 7:00 this morning, right?"

To my brother about his obsessive texting tendencies.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

I said to my sister, "It went Porygon, Bonsly, Igglybuff, Jigglypuff, Azurill, Marill, Plusle, Minun."


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

"You, got to be kidding me, Mom.".


----------



## Jolty (Jul 8, 2008)

"I DON'T KNOW SO FUCK OFF"

I love my sister


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 8, 2008)

" Yay! Yay! Yay! YAY!" My mom was surprised by my sudden outburst to her when she said she had to go to the store for a few things. Why? Because store= bags and bags=packing and packing = leaving and leaving= me screaming "Yay! Yay! Yay! YAY!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

"Was the only reason you called me was because you wanted me to help with with that?! You didn't even NEED me, you figured it out yourself! Dammit, it's TOO freaking early! Now I can't go back to sleep! Grr.. Okay, goodbye."

On the phone to my friend, who called me and woke me up from my peaceful slumber because she wanted me to help her do something on her computer, but figured it out herself. I went to sleep at 5:30 AM and she called me at 10:00 AM. You can imagine how angry I am at her right now.


----------



## @lex (Jul 8, 2008)

"It's 'intense', not 'instense'."

My brother keeps saying the name of SSBB's hardest difficulty setting wrong.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't say it to anyone in particular (though I'm sure the whole house heard) but I shouted something to the effect of "That bloody cat!" because the family I babysit for have got this new cat that I am so horribly allergic to, so I came home sniffly and puffy-eyed.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 8, 2008)

"But if you let me me it'll make me happy."

no I am not going to give context.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 8, 2008)

Does talking to animals count?

If so it's "awwww, fat cat!"

(My cat is fat by the way)


----------



## rrayuu (Jul 8, 2008)

"OK, see ya."

I told my dad goodbye before I went into the library where I'm posting right now.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 8, 2008)

"Come sit with me on the computer!"
Me offering my little sister to sit on my lap.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

"Hm..? Ah, yeah."


----------



## Minish (Jul 9, 2008)

'Can I have my lunch break now? Actually, can I sit in Rachel's room and just eat there?'

Yeah, I'm at work. XD


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 9, 2008)

'Shut up, Mishka'

Yeah, my dog counts.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 9, 2008)

"NO, YOU IDIOT, NOW GO BACK AND WATCH TV! I'M SLEEPING!"
My little brother woke me up when I had enjoyed sleeping on the couch for that 5 minutes until he woke me up and asked for a...cookie. Smartest boy ever, right?


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 9, 2008)

"No."

Someone asked me if I'd said something.
Terribly interesting, no?


----------



## John (Jul 9, 2008)

"My God, dog, just SHUT UP!"

... Self explanatory, yo.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 9, 2008)

"Get some sleep, catch up on British time and I'll see you tomorrow!"

My best friend's back in the UK from a holiday in the US. She called me from the Heathrow Baggage Claim because she's awesome :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

"Where the hell is she?"

To myself, wondering where my friend is, I tried calling her these last few days, but she hasn't answered the phone.


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

"Alllllrighty then."

Me to my Grandma. She said we're leaving in 35 mins to go to MA+HNASIUM (math tutors).


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 9, 2008)

"Hey, Chad. Turn that down."

To my brother. I was telling him to turn the volume down on the T.V. He didn't, so now I'm gonna go turn it down. *Is thoroughly annoyed with the commercials*

Edit: He had it almost all the way up! Is he deaf!


----------



## Adnan (Jul 9, 2008)

"Just get lost, please."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

"No, you hang up... Hello? Damn."


----------



## Valor (Jul 10, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> "Get it Hobbes, get it!"
> 
> Me to my cat. He was chasing a bit of string. :3


Adorable name for a cat. Of course, my cat is also named Hobbes, but that's not swaying my opinion.

"Hey, buddy". I said that to my younger cat, Tiger, since I just woke him up after I woke up. Yes, it was that monotone.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 10, 2008)

"Maria...you can't have my caramel corn!" D:

Dumb chihuahua wants my caramel corn. It's hard to say no to her face. D:


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 10, 2008)

"Aidan, how do you spell bought?" I had a brain fart and asked my seven year old brother how to spell bought.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 10, 2008)

"I'll have dessert later when mum gets home~"

To my dad, who asked me if I wanted any cheesecake.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2008)

"You're a plank."

To the computer... ah, I need to stop talking to it so much. <3


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

A Phoenix Named Lexie said:


> "No."
> 
> Someone asked me if I'd said something.
> Terribly interesting, no?


Yes, it is actually...


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 10, 2008)

"So you're just waiting for me to get my license so I can take you out drinking?!"

My mom told me I get to drive her around drinking as I inquired about the massive amounts of wine we have in the house.


----------

